# Laptop not 'reading' install DVD



## Andertraaks (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi. I decided today that I would try out FreeBSD on my laptop, and I'm currently using Ubuntu. I've burned FreeBSD 7.2, the .iso file, to a dvd and I shutdown my laptop to start it up and start to install it. But I do not see the usual 'Press any key to boot from CD / DVD'. I have no idea where I've gone wrong. I've tried to search around for a bit, but I can't really find anything.

Help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

did you download a cd image? or a dvd image?
from my experiences, if you burn a cd image to a dvd it will not boot.


----------



## Andertraaks (Nov 18, 2009)

I downloaded ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz, to anwser your question.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to make sure: you burned it as an image, not as a file, right?


----------



## Andertraaks (Nov 18, 2009)

I used GnomeBaker's option 'DATA CD', but last time I used another burner, I will try to burn another cd, since its not rw, with the last burner tool.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 18, 2009)

Another thing to check is make sure your BIOS is set to boot from the CD drive *before* a hard drive.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2009)

It is not a data CD you need! You need to burn it as an ISO image CD.


----------



## Andertraaks (Nov 18, 2009)

CodeBlock said:
			
		

> Another thing to check is make sure your BIOS is set to boot from the CD drive *before* a hard drive.


I got that in place, didn't work.


			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It is not a data CD you need! You need to burn it as an ISO image CD.


/facepalm. Well yes, there you see, that's how smart I am. Well I'm burning as an image as we speak.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 18, 2009)

I think it's about time bios manufacturers implement a system to boot from data disks containing unextracted isos. Far too many people get this wrong 

Would be quite convenient (i.e for linux magazines) to put loads of isos onto a blueray or hddvd for their readers to boot from rather than having to craft a bespoke grub midification.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

id rather have some sort of solid acpi standard.


----------

